# Where to mount smoker probe



## torchrider (Mar 10, 2010)

I just bought a Maverick temp. gauge with two probes (ET-73). Where and how do you mount the smoker probe? I have a traditional horizontal wood burning pit with side mounted firebox.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 10, 2010)

Mount it at grate level, close to the food you are cooking to get a true reading, as the temps can vary a bit within the smoker.


----------



## torchrider (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, so probably a really stupid question, but where would I mount the probe to? Shouldn't mount it to the grate correct? Otherwise I am not sure where to mount it. The walls of the pit are smooth.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 10, 2010)

Some folks drill a hole in a wooden block and just set it on the grate, pushing it through a potato also works. I have used a clip from a Bayou deep fryer thermo to pass the probe through and clip onto the grates, alas I lost the clip. Whatever you do, keep it fairly portable so you can move it around to accomadate whatever you have in the smoker.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Good advise from an experienced smoker, practical and informative.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought the smoker probe in the et73 came with a grate mounting clip??? and the probe is actually a different shape, looks more like a thermocouple (short and fat) if both probes are the same the best option is a block of wood with a hole drilled in it, potatoes or apples work good but IMO it is a waste of food


----------



## acemakr (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had my ET-73 for two weeks so it's pretty new. The probes are different - the smoker probe has a blunt end, it's shorter than the meat probe and easily slides into the grate clip. I pinch the grate clip so it 'wedges' itself between two bars of the grate. When compressed, the  clip does not bind on the probe but it does hold it in place. I keep the 'smoker probe' as close to the smoker session star as possible. Temps do vary in smokers, especially my ECB.


----------



## schaydu (Mar 16, 2010)

i was wondering the same thing and was about to post  a similar question. i noticed on my horizontal smoker the gauge on the smoker reads 50 degrees hotter than what it does at grate level. i bought a cheapo thermometer gauge for grate level but its not digital and i would have to constantly open the smoker to monitor the temp. i still havent been able to cook anything yet because i still havent figured out temp control on it. So i guess i am just going to buy another acurite digital and a piece of wood so i can drill through it. after that i should be good to go. Anyhow thanks for the info


----------

